# Wer kann mir helfen? Text in Fahne einarbeiten



## og152 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gerade zum Plotten eines Logos gerade einen Text erstellen den ich dann in eine Fahne einarbeite 
Ich habe mal die Fahne angehängt 
der text sollte ersetzt werden mit dem speed engi... .
zur verfügung steht mir leider nur corel draw 12 .
geht das mit dem Programm und wenn wie?

Danke für eure Hilf


----------



## ink (10. Dezember 2007)

schrift markieren, und dann die Fahne markieren, anschließend menüpunkt ausrichten / text an objekt ausrichten.


----------



## og152 (10. Dezember 2007)

und wie würdest du die Fahne Zeichnen ?
G.Gerhard


----------



## ink (11. Dezember 2007)

Nimmste dein Corel Draw, importierst das Bild, Ebene sperren, neu Ebene
erstellen und das Ganze nachzeichnen.
Ist kein grosser Aufwand

Peez


----------

